# The 2016 TPF Secret Santa thread!  You're too late.



## SquarePeg

Twas the month before Christmas, when all through the Forum
TPF'ers were acting with much less decorum;
Lowepros were hung by the door in their lairs, 
In hopes that more lenses soon would be theirs;

The OP's were waiting and watching their threads,
While visions of "Likes" danced in their heads;
And I with my Nikon and snuggly lens cap,
Had just settled down with the TPF app,

When in Off Topic Chat there arose such a clatter,
That I clicked on the thread to see what was the matter.
When what in my pentaprism viewfinder should appear,
But the Secret Santa thread for all who want to share.

Now @zombiesniper, now @tirediron, now @snowbear and @Designer!
On @jcdeboever! on @Gary A.! on @MSnowy and  @limr 
Get out your gear!  Get out of that mall!
Now click away!  click away! click away all!

Spring into action, get on the list!
If you don't share a photo, your mom will be pissed.
Share your landscapes and flowers and birds in flight,
Share your photos with all and to all a good night!




Having used up all my time and imagination on the poem, I have plagiarized Sparky's post from last year for the hard part:

In previous years, we've been doing a forum-based Secret Santa, and with very good success. So we're going to do it again this year. The idea is, everyone who wants to participate will be PM'd with the name and information of their recipient. Your participation as a Secret Santa means you will be giving the recipient one of your images. In exchange, you will receive an image from _your _Secret Santa.


_*How to sign up*_
By Dec 16, send me a PM, with Secret Santa as the subject, which contains your email inside and your mailing address ( in case your secret Santa want's to send a print). If you have participated in previous Secret Santas here on TPF, be sure to include who your recipients were and who your previous Secret Santas were. This is so we don't accidently repeat a 'match'.

_*How does the process work after I sign up?*_
Sometime soon after Dec 16, I will send you the screen name, the email and the mailing address of the person whose Secret Santa you will be.

You have the choice of how to fulfill your pledge to participate:

Send your recipient a jpeg of your choice of your own images and permission to print it.
Contact your recipient, reveal yourself (do not expose yourself) and give them a choice of what image of yours they'd like.
Do either of these delivery methods above but with an actual paper print. (It's up to you to confirm the recipients' address.)
*FAQ:
Behavior that won't work*
Saying that you want to take part in a response on this thread is not enough. *You must send me a PM with your screen name, physical mailing address and email.*
_*"But, I'm not a good photographer" *_
That was said a lot last year. The response to that now is, as it was then, 'so what'. It is the giving of what you have done that is the gift.
_*Will I know who my Secret Santa is?*_
I will not tell you. If your Secret Santa wants to contact you through the forum or email, that will be up to him/her. You may just get a package in the mail with your print, or you may get a PM or email from him/her. It's up to each participant to determine how they want to handle getting their image to the recipient.
_*But I don't celebrate Christmas for any reason!*_
OK, but you can join in this gift giving without taking any religious vows.
You aren't going into a seminary or convent or becoming a priest or monk or any of that. And I doubt you'll burn in Hell either. You are celebrating being a part of our great community.
_*Am I signed up?*_
If you don't get an email from me as confirmation within 2 days after you sent the PM, no, you are not signed up so send me another PM and bug the crap out of me until I respond.
If the PM doesn't have your mailing address and your email, you won't get a confirmation, so be certain the PM has the two needed pieces of information.
_*I missed the sign up period.*_
If I don't have everybody assigned and the PMs sent, I'll try to work it out - but don't hold your breathe. After December 16, participation cannot be guaranteed
_*Resolution and color space.*_
Let's assume the gift images will be printed at 12 x 18 (2:3) or 11 x 14 (4:5) with resolution of 250 pixels/in or more in sRGB color space and 100% quality.
Or as close as you can get.
_*What Aspect Ratio should I use?*_
If you're making the print for the recipient, use the aspect ratio of the size print you're sending. If you're offering the recipient their choice of prints size, adjust your file to that aspect ratio before printing and/or sending.
_*What would be an appropriate subject to send my recipient?*_
Anything 'family friendly'. Obviously, nothing raunchy, racist, sexist, and certainly not any nudes (unless your recipient requests it). Color, b&w, monochrome, split-tone, HDR... that's not an issue.
_*My file is too big to fit in email.*_
Use wetransfer.com or any other free ftp service.
_*A Note about shipping actual prints:*_
Please be aware that sometimes, prints will get damaged in transit. There's not much I can do about the Neanderthals that have no respect for our craft. But if you are going to send a print to your recipient, make sure it's packaged well to make the trip.
_*I didn't get an image*_.
Let me know by PM and I will bug the lazy Secret Santa into getting his/her elves back to work.


----------



## JonA_CT

Beautiful poetry! Bravo! 

I'm in. (and I followed the rules, too)


----------



## limr

Love it!!! 

PM on its way...


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## zombiesniper

How could I say no with such a great poem. I'm in.


----------



## snowbear

Fantastic poem; better than the original.


----------



## tirediron

Someone has just a little too much time on her hands!


----------



## SquarePeg

tirediron said:


> Someone has just a little too much time on her hands!



Yup.  That's the result of a smartphone and a 2 hour layover.


----------



## SquarePeg

Bumping for the weekday crowd.


----------



## snowbear

How many, so far?


----------



## SquarePeg

7 including you and I.


----------



## 480sparky

1. The thread should be pinned.
2. Add a link to it in your signature.


----------



## SquarePeg

480sparky said:


> 1. The thread should be pinned.
> 2. Add a link to it in your signature.



1 - I think we need a mod to do that yes?
2 - done!


----------



## 480sparky

SquarePeg said:


> 1 - I think we need a mod to do that yes?....



Or Admin.  Hopefully one of the Mod Squad will see this and pin it.




BTW, it's still 2016.


----------



## SquarePeg

480sparky said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - I think we need a mod to do that yes?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Admin.  Hopefully one of the Mod Squad will see this and pin it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it's still 2016.
Click to expand...


LOL - Been putting together 2017 implementation plans all month so I am living in the future!


----------



## tirediron

480sparky said:


> Or Admin.  Hopefully one of the Mod Squad will see this and pin it.


  Maybe....


----------



## SquarePeg

I know this is pinned but wanted to give it a bump so it will pop up in the Active Topics feed.  One week left to sign up!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I've been looking all over for this!! I swear I just looked under Off Topic thinking it was there or Just for Fun and didn't see it. Probably the lack of caffeine this morning (that's my story anyway). 

Whew, there's a week left!


----------



## mjhousto

I am new to the forum, but would be happy to take part.  PM incoming...


----------



## SquarePeg

PM's going out tonight with Santa assignments. Sorry for the delay I've been sick all weekend.


----------



## snowbear

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## zombiesniper

Get well thoughts in your direction.

Have a print done just need an address.


----------



## SquarePeg

OK the Secret Santa names have been PM'd.  I did a random drawing of the 9 entrants and everyone should have their Secret Santa giftee name/email/address in their mailbox.  If you signed up but didn't receive anything from me, let me know asap.


----------



## 480sparky

I managed to get to the PO today and get mine sent out!


----------



## zombiesniper

Mine was sent as well.


----------



## SquarePeg

480sparky said:


> I managed to get to the PO today and get mine sent out!





zombiesniper said:


> Mine was sent as well.



I'm a slacker!!!  Sorry @zombiesniper yours won't be ready until 12/28 then it has to be mailed to you.  Was hoping to have it out to you by the end of the week but they are swamped and I didn't want to send it directly to you because I want to check it first! Hope you don't mind it being a New Year's gift instead.


----------



## JonA_CT

Show offs . My prints are ready...but I still need to write the note and actually make it to the post office. Since mine was never going to make it to the recipient in time for Christmas anyways, I figure by the end of the week will be soon enough!


----------



## snowbear

I've contacted my person to explain it will be a couple of days - I have to take one specifically for them.  They are OK with it.

I have mine!  @Designer sent me a photo of the Geographic Center of the US Benchmark!  For a geographer, this is great.


----------



## zombiesniper

SquarePeg said:


> Hope you don't mind it being a New Year's gift instead.



All good.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I wish I had seen this thread before tonight


----------



## table1349




----------



## 480sparky

Anyone else get theirs?


----------



## JonA_CT

480sparky said:


> Anyone else get theirs?



I got mine yesterday. Beautiful print, Sparky! Thanks!

My proper thank you note is already in the mailbox for pickup.


----------



## Raj_55555

JonA_CT said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday. Beautiful print, Sparky! Thanks!
> 
> My proper thank you note is already in the mailbox for pickup.
Click to expand...

You've got to take a selfie with it, and post here! Isn't that the rule guys? 

Unfortunately my Santa is a sleepy head!


----------



## JonA_CT

Raj_55555 said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday. Beautiful print, Sparky! Thanks!
> 
> My proper thank you note is already in the mailbox for pickup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've got to take a selfie with it, and post here! Isn't that the rule guys?
> 
> Unfortunately my Santa is a sleepy head!
Click to expand...


It's on it's way


----------



## Raj_55555

JonA_CT said:


> It's on it's way



 Oh the suspense!


----------



## 480sparky

How about posting a list of everyone who participated? That way, we will know who to lean on when they don't show off the images they received?


----------



## SquarePeg

Snowbear
JonACT
480Sparky
Designer
Limr
Vintagesnaps
Zombiesniper
SquarePeg
Raj


----------



## snowbear

Designer -> Snowbear is done.


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> Designer -> Snowbear is done.



But, so far, no one has posted the image they received.


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Designer -> Snowbear is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, so far, no one has posted the image they received.
Click to expand...

The 2016 TPF Secret Santa thread!  You're too late.


----------



## 480sparky

snowbear said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Designer -> Snowbear is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, so far, no one has posted the image they received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 2016 TPF Secret Santa thread!  You're too late.
Click to expand...


Wow.  I really missed that one!

So, no pitchforks and torches for you.....


----------



## Designer

Raj very generously sent me this photo AND an Amazon GIFT CARD!!!!!!  

So here it is printed and framed up in a spiffy new frame:



 

I need to mat the top and bottom, but I was eager to show it off, so the mat will happen some other time.

Thanks again, Raj!


----------



## snowbear

Designer said:


> Raj very generously sent me this photo AND an Amazon GIFT CARD!!!!!!
> 
> So here it is printed and framed up in a spiffy new frame:
> 
> View attachment 132430
> 
> I need to mat the top and bottom, but I was eager to show it off, so the mat will happen some other time.
> 
> Thanks again, Raj!


One of my favorite series!


----------



## 480sparky

I found me a long, thin cardboard tube in the mailbox yesterday.  From Canada, no less!

Inside, an image I can only dream of taking:


----------



## JonA_CT

From @480sparky!  Sorry it took me so long to post the pic!


----------



## Raj_55555

Designer said:


> Raj very generously sent me this photo AND an Amazon GIFT CARD!!!!!!
> 
> So here it is printed and framed up in a spiffy new frame:
> 
> View attachment 132430
> 
> I need to mat the top and bottom, but I was eager to show it off, so the mat will happen some other time.
> 
> Thanks again, Raj!


You're most welcome Jim! Didn't think you'd frame it, me happy!! 



snowbear said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raj very generously sent me this photo AND an Amazon GIFT CARD!!!!!!
> 
> So here it is printed and framed up in a spiffy new frame:
> 
> View attachment 132430
> 
> I need to mat the top and bottom, but I was eager to show it off, so the mat will happen some other time.
> 
> Thanks again, Raj!
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite series!
Click to expand...


Mine too!!


----------



## zombiesniper

480sparky said:


> I found me a long, thin cardboard tube in the mailbox yesterday. From Canada, no less!



Glad it made it okay but you'll find that tube was aluminum. That package had to make it through Canada post and USPS. It had to be near indestructible. lol


----------



## 480sparky

zombiesniper said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found me a long, thin cardboard tube in the mailbox yesterday. From Canada, no less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it made it okay but you'll find that tube was aluminum. That package had to make it through Canada post and USPS. It had to be near indestructible. lol
Click to expand...


Oops... it's already tossed away.  I guess I was just seeing the kraft paper wrapping.


----------



## zombiesniper

I received a beautiful photo today.




Thanks Squarepeg by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

As the title of the file a big thank you to SquarePeg.

As a side bonus this is Jr's first shot with the new lighting set up.


----------



## SquarePeg

So glad it finally arrived!  $%#@!! customs!


----------



## Raj_55555

SquarePeg said:


> So glad it finally arrived!  $%#@!! customs!


Wait till you have to get something delivered to India.. 

My Santa is yet arrive!!


----------



## JonA_CT

Raj_55555 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad it finally arrived!  $%#@!! customs!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you have to get something delivered to India..
> 
> My Santa is yet arrive!!
Click to expand...



My fingers are crossed. It was the first time I've had the postal clerk shrug multiple times and say "we will see" as I've dropped something off.

The good news is we are still within their service estimate...The bad news is that I can't track it.


----------



## SquarePeg

We'll have to keep that in mind for next year.  It may be better to share a digital file and an e gift card for printing than to deal with international shipping.

I haven't received anything from my SS yet either.  I think she is in the US though. Just busy with hockey season I suspect. 

@ZombiesniperJr nicely lit shot of your dad with the photo.


----------



## 480sparky

SquarePeg said:


> We'll have to keep that in mind for next year.  It may be better to share a digital file and an e gift card for printing than to deal with international shipping...........



I did that with Raj_55555 a couple years ago.


----------



## SquarePeg

Got my Secret Santa gifts delivered today!  Thanks @vintagesnaps!!!!     Pics when I get back.


----------



## Raj_55555

So I received a call from my office that a courier has been received on my behalf that came from the US on 25th Jan; coincidentally I left for my 2 week long trip on the same day. So on top of the delay by the postal service, I get to wait another 14 days to open up my presents. 

Anyways, I returned and couldn't wait to see what's in there. And to my surprise, I didn't receive one but FIVE photographs, along with a heartwarming handwritten letter from Jon. Thanks @JonA_CT for the lovely gift; I'm really glad that you didn't have to spend any more money on this. Apologies for the terrible photograph, but I didn't have a DSLR handy and I couldn't wait any longer 





I'm going to have all of these framed!


----------



## droaingsong

That is a nice gift. I am sure they will look perfect when framed.


----------

